# Flash 11: Firefox-only?

## sprittwicht

Tut bei irgendjemandem die 64-Bit-Version des neuen Flash-Plugins (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.0.1.60_beta201107131)?

Bei mir läuft's nur im Firefox. Opera regt sich gar nicht, im Konqueror schmiert der nspluginviewer ab. Wär auch zu schön gewesen, ein Linux-Flash das einfach mal funktioniert... :-/

----------

## JoHo42

Hi sprittwicht,

werde das wohl auch noch Testen.

Aber die Erfahrung die du gemacht hast, haben auch andere gemacht.

Gugst du hier:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Gerade-die-Linux-Version-getestet/forum-205372/msg-20502051/read/

Friesst der jetzt endlich weniger Performance?

Brauche ich jetzt das nspluginwrapper nicht mehr?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## sprittwicht

Performance scheint insgesamt besser zu sein, nspluginwrapper wird nicht mehr benötigt...

----------

## cryptosteve

Hier tuts auch mit chromium ....

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das teil ist gegenüber square schlimmer geworden im Vollbildschirm ruckelt es bei einigen Videos merkbarer also mit 10.3 64bit

es läuft mit firefox + chromium (~amd64)

----------

## Christian99

was ist square?!?

----------

## cryptosteve

der Codename von Flash ab v10.2 (AFAIR), den es auch für 64bit gab.

----------

## Christian99

achso, ich dachte schon es gibt noch ne flashalternative (die vielleicht funktioniert)

----------

